# Amano Style 45-P (36 litres) ** Large Image **



## locus (May 13, 2003)

Here's my attempt at an Amano style aquascape and photo. More pics in the tank journals forum 










Flora:
Rotala sp. 'Green'
Rotala sp' 'H'ra'
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Eleocharis parvula

Fauna:
Hyphessobrycon amandae

Tech:
ADA 45-P
ADA Aquasky 451
ADA CO2 Advanced System
Eheim Classic 2213
Hydor ETH-200
ADA glass lily pipes
ADA fertilisers

Camera:
Nikon D750
Sigma 35mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art

Lighting:
Elinchrom D-Lite 4 directly above tank using Elinchrom Polystand boom
Elinchrom Rotalux 70cm Deep Octa softbox

Exposure:
ISO 100
Aperture f/11
Shutter 1/200

Editing:
Lightroom with VSCO Fuji Velvia 50 preset, then Photoshop to square up perspective and white out background


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Very cool! Everything filled in nicely.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Very nice. 

Perth is becoming a force!


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

Niace wan ya


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow that is awesome! Looks just like a stock photo or something!


----------



## Irish-n-Zwack (Aug 10, 2015)

"It's a jungle out there"! Gorgeous. Good work .


----------

